# Another new member



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, I have been using my aeropress for about a year now and am looking into getting a Gaggia classic as my first proper machine if I can pick up a used one cheapish.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome. Don't forget a good grinder, either hand or electric. Where are you in the UK?


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

Just have a Porlex mini for now.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Love the username


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a good Gaggia classic in the for sale section


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> There is a good Gaggia classic in the for sale section


I can't access it yet but will check it out as soon as I can.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

I've seen them go on ebay for anything from £80-£120. What potential problems should I be looking out for when buying a used machine ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

None if it you buy it from someone on the Forum who can vouch for its provenance, including Mark @gaggiamanualservice, who often lists Classics on here.


----------



## TomViolence (Sep 20, 2015)

OK thanks.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

TomViolence said:


> I've seen them go on ebay for anything from £80-£120. What potential problems should I be looking out for when buying a used machine ?


On eBay I would always work on a worst case scenario of it being a paperweight. As Phil said, they pop up on the forum regularly very reasonably priced and with a good background where you can be assured they will work.


----------



## Penfold90 (Aug 31, 2015)

I was following one on eBay that went for £160+ which was more than I was looking to pay... Anyway after much searching down the sofa I went for a Silvia instead which makes a lot of sense.... Good hunting!!


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, great username in fact...


----------



## Rhincodon (Dec 25, 2015)

I was hoping to buy from the classifieds also - but stuck as first machine and really not sure if I would be better starting with something more amateur - how did you get on ?


----------

